# Would/did you bring your dog to your wedding?



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Question is in the title. If you were to get married (or when you did get married), would you want (or did you have) your dog to be there? If you're already married, tell us why you did or didn't bring your dog and share a story


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Our wedding was in our church, so no dogs allowed. Dh's dog did come to the reception, though. 

Now that I'm older and have dogs of my own, yes I probably would plan a ceremony that involved them. But I'm not planning on getting married again.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, I would want both of my dogs there. 

Sinister can be the Best Man and Malice can be my Maid of Honor. :wub:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

My wedding took place in a goat pen, with dogs, goats, chickens, turkeys, and a few people in attendance.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Marriage is in the future for me and my bf. We're probably going to do a beach ceremony and have always wanted marley to be involved in some way. However if it's on a beach im sure he will just be scampering around in the waves, hehe.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a cousin who lives in Wisconsin. I'm not really sure what he does, but it has something to do with a dam there. He lives in the middle of nowhere. When he got married, hubby and I went to his wedding. He and his (now) wife are naturalists. They had their dog in their small, outside wedding. The dog was even carried by the couple when they had their first dance. 

At one point they had some sort of games for the kids outside. One game was like a 'find it' game. The dog was involved in that game as well. 

Very freindly mixed breed, small shaggy dog. It was a lot of fun having the dog there. But it was an outside wedding.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I got married when I was 17, with one baby, and one on the way. It was a quick ceremony at the JP's office. Now that our 30th anniversary is coming up, I was thinking of renewing our vows on the beach at the summer house. I always wanted a wedding. I never thought of including Wolfie in the ceremony, but now that have the idea in my head, I might think about it


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I had a quick marriage with family and friends this April. This was both our second marriages. Then off to our honeymoon the morning (this is where we wanted to spend money ). My trainer at the time picked the dogs up from me the night before so I didn't have to worry about them. We were gone on our honeymoon for a week.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

We just got married a few months ago and Mikko came to the ceremony. I couldn't imagine him not being there. We got married close to our house so we asked a friend to bring him home after the ceremony.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We didn't bring our 3 dogs to our wedding. It was crazy to begin with and having 3 dogs added to the mix just wouldn't have worked. Plus the location didn't allow animals in the building. BUT I did arrive in a horse drawn carriage and have a romantic ride after!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Honestly, I wouldn't want them there. It's just not how I envisioned my wedding. If that's how others envision their wedding then they should definitely include them but for me, I preferred not to.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I didn't have dogs when we got married but I would not have included them. I have several family members and friends who either do not like dogs, are legitimately scared of dogs, or have very severe allergies. I would probably have had someone bring them or keep them in the kennel van so we could get a few pics with them, but otherwise leave them out.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Since mine is white I hope to have him part of the wedding. My plan is to whistle to him when it's time for the ring bearer to come down the aisle. I will have the rings placed around his collar as he prances down. Hopefully everything will go as smoothly as planned ha.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

No Ididnt have a dog then although in retrospect should have had husbands dogs,Sassy and Dodger and skipped some relatives.If it should happen again ,I would have them although cant see me doing it again (marriage ,not dogs).


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

My first wedding was at my parents house. TJ was my ring bearer. I couldn't have imagined him not being there. 

My second wedding was in Vegas, dogs weren't there but Elvis was.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I always had plans for Chance to still be around when I get married. I always wanted him to be the ring bearer and sit at my side while everything is done. Obviously that is no longer possible. 

Other than him, I can't say I'd include Zoey or Eevee into my wedding. Zoey I MIGHT would have there because she's been in the family so long, but she'd be sitting in someones lap or under their chair, she wouldn't be "with" me. Eevee is a big he!! no!!! My wedding would be awful if she attended. She has no attention span or care in the world to sit still for longer than 2 seconds. She'd be having zoomies around the chairs and up the walkway and in between everyone!! Maybe if I got the vet to give me a GOOD sedative to the point she was knocked on her asss and just slept through it all. LOL!!! If she ever becomes a calm adult dog, I'll be floored.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

To be honest, unless my wedding took place in a dog-friendly environment or in my own home, I wouldn't take them. 

Not that I plan to get married anyway.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Yep  I got married in August and had the ceremony and reception at my house. Sigurd loved it! I got so many wonderful photos of him!!! He's like my child, why wouldn't I want him there?!


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm 21, not really in a stable relationship, no marriage proposal in sight...but if/when i do get married, and i have a dog or dogs, they'll be my ring bearers, i have it all planned out


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I would love to have my dog there for photos, but at the actual wedding/reception I just don't think it would be a good idea. The dog would probably get bored being all cooped up like that.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

ladyfreckles said:


> I would love to have my dog there for photos, but at the actual wedding/reception I just don't think it would be a good idea. The dog would probably get bored being all cooped up like that.


Our ceremony was a whole 15 minutes, so he was there for that and pictures, then was taken home before the reception (during our other photos/cocktail hour). I think it worked out really well, we were able to have him there and take pictures together.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually my Golden Retriever was originally invited to my sister's wedding, as Ginger was considered part of the family too (and she was a very well trained/behaved dog so she would not have been disruptive). She was originally planning to get married outdoors, probably on the beach. However they changed it and decided to get married in the winter so the beach was out since we live in Chicago. Since they got married at a chapel instead, Ginger was not invited after all. 
If/when I got married I would try to find a way to have my dog(s) there.




Lilie said:


> At one point they had some sort of games for the kids outside. One game was like a 'find it' game. The dog was involved in that game as well.


Heh that reminds me of when I used to play hide and seek with my neighbors' kids... They always wanted to include Ginger in the games. Unfortunately when it was her turn to "seek" she would always just find me and then stop.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No, I didn't bring my dogs to my wedding. Didn't bring my horses either though we were planning on a carriage ride from the church to the reception, but it stormed. Didn't even consider bringing them to the wedding. Just not something I would consider even now. They didn't go on our honeymoon either.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I had lived with my husband for many years before we got married..when we did, we didn't want a big ta-do, so I had a JP come to the house, at the time, I had 4 gsd's..

so here it was all 4 outside looking in the sliders at me and the hubby standing there with a JP,,they were getting rather antsy and wanted IN,,at the part does anyone object, two of them decided to start ra ra-ing at each other and getting into a little tiff... I said "hold that thought" went to the door and told them to knock it off..

I SWEAR this is true LOL,,it was just to darn funny

A week later, we had a big party at our house for friends and family,,of course the dogs were right in the middle of it


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My dog is being the ring bearer at our wedding in august .


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes! I made it clear to all my friends and family that my dogs will be in my wedding(Whenever that happens.lol)! They think I am bonkers but it doesn't surprise them.lol


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

My husband and I lived together for a number of years before we decided to actually get married. We had a very small ceremony in a chapel with just the officiant and two witnesses and a small dinner afterwards. Nothing fancy. We did not bring our dogs because it was in a chapel.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Kai died less than a month before my wife and I got married... 

Still, I'd have to say no. My dogs are my buds, but to me that day is about my spouse and I. Even our son spent much of the day in the grand parents laps. 

The kid and the dog(s) get every other day of our life. But that day was about my wife and I...

We got married at the Myrtles Plantation (yes the famous haunted one). We also had our honey moon there, but since we already had a kid, it was a short one night honey moon. We certainly didn't need another (yet)


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Although he went everywhere with me, he was not present at our wedding. 

Funny story, that day the dog escaped confines, got picked up by AC, spent the night in jail, got bailed out the next day by neighbors.

That dog never ever left the yard by himself again, we never needed fences. As it turned out, that training provided by the AC was priceless.

He did escape my Mom's yard once, years later, and went home, she found him on my porch, 27 miles away, 6 hours after he split!

Still miss that dog, and he's been gone 26 years already!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I really don't want to have a wedding. I want to get married, but I'd rather just not do the whole wedding thing and certainly not a reception. That being said, if I marry the guy I've been seeing off and on the last 3 years, I will have to have a big wedding because he would want a church wedding and both of our families are huge. I would love to have Sasha be my flower girl (and maybe by then I'd have my next dog and I'd have him be the ring bearer). However, I know that that would never fly with this guy, and since the wedding wouldn't be that important to me anyways I'd probably just do it his way.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Neither of my dogs have a great temperament for attending a wedding, so I said no. BUT if I DID have dogs who could handle it, I would totally include them in the wedding and reception!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nope. Our parties usually get pretty rowdy. If the dog was there, some SIL's grand kid would be riding it, while some other cousin would be feeding it chocolate cake or beer. 

No really, everyone in the universe does not love my dogs. Even if it _is _my day, I would be thinking about the comfort of _all _of my guests and leave the dog safely and comfortably at home.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

No, I would be stressed enough without need of the dogs to having to worry an
bout them and to stress them too.

And though I'm quite a tomboy if I ever... ever marry I'd want a white Disney Princess dress and I've always encouraged my dogs to jump on me. Not a good combo.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh and I also have a feeling if Sasha came to my wedding, once the preacher said, "Does any one here have any objections?" She'd start freaking out. "Mom don't do it! We don't need him! We HATES men!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Oh the fussing. She gives me the look every time I bring a guy around like, "No. We're not keeping it. You always say you'll feed him, take him for walks, play with him, but I know it will fall on me and I don't want one." lol


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I had my GSDX girls at my wedding rehearsal. It was in a backyard, chairs set up. balloon bouquets marking the aisles. Lovely day, the girls were about five months old and just lovely bumblepuppies. During the rehearsal, my soon to be brother-in-law's nasty little dachshund got loose and started chasing my puppies! The fat puppy, Troi, darted through a balloon bouquet which tangled around her feet as she crashed in a panic through the folding chairs as the balloons popped and the dachshund chased her until she reached my mother-in-law.

So there were no dogs at the actual wedding. I still harbor a grudge about the dachshund.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I would have loved to have our dogs there when we got married but the pastor was allergic so we couldnt. Plus having Zena there probably would have reduced the stress greatly of just how bad everything was with people thinking they were my boss and could tell me what i could and couldnt do. I was not a happy camper on my wedding day actually.


----------



## adiposestem (Nov 10, 2011)

Actually I'm still single and when I get married I would probably bring my dog at my wedding because I treat him as one of the members of our family.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I would have loved for my dogs to be there (just had Ghost and Achielles) but I was 18 and I remember bringing it up that I'd like them to be there... Family and DH all said "no" in no uncertain terms. *sigh*


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I got married in my family's home...long story but my husband was in the military and was supposed to get deployed soon, so we only had a 2 week period to get home from Germany and get married. So we just had it the wedding at home and the mayor married us. Our old newfie Annabel was the ringbearer, we tied the rings to a bow around her neck and she brought them to us. 
Wish I had pictures, but can't seem to find them


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

The only dog at my wedding was the groom!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was always thinking that it would be adorable to have Ozzy as the ring-bearer. He comes running down the aisle with the rings in a little basket that he carries in his mouth.... I think that would just be ADORABLE.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

There were no dogs at our wedding and I preferred it that way even though it was outdoors. I was considering bringing a couple horses and riding from the wedding site to the reception. We had a western themed wedding and they would have fit right in.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

I would love it, our last GSD could never have handled the people, but our gsd mix and the puppy could do it. My BF thinks its weird but we do want to get married at the beach.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Nah

31 years of marraige - husband tolerates my dog stuff and I tolerate his political activism. We both support each other but find common ground elsewhere.


----------



## eric83 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dogs in the wedding was actually a bit of a conversation for my fiancee and I while we have been wedding planning. Both of us loved the 'idea' of having Violet and Piper at our wedding, but at the same time there are many people on her side of the family who just don't like large dogs and we ended up deciding the stress level on us and the dogs would be too high. 

We also decided that asking someone to watch our two for the reception etc. would be a unfair to that person, mostly because the only one I would really trust with both of them would be my mother and she will hopefully be wanting to be there for us and not the dogs haha. 

Now honeymoon is a different story entirely, we fully intend to have both the girls with us there, and believe that will be a blast.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

jang said:


> The only dog at my wedding was the groom!!!



You guys are just TOO SERIOUS!! I thought that was pretty funny....


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Where's the option of "I would if I wasn't planning on eloping to somewhere tropical"?

Seriously, if I have to have family at my wedding, its at least going to be the family I like.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

My first marriage was on land in the country we had bought to build a house on. We had the Justice of the Peace come there and marry us on the land. All my friends were invited and most of them had a dog or two. Their dogs were invited too. I should find the picture of us surround by all sorts of dogs - my first GSD, my friends Wolfhound, a Boxer, a Pointer of some sort, a few Jack Russell terriers, a Doberman hmmm can't remember all of them but it was fun! They were running around chasing each other. Interesting how no dog fights back then


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

A coworker of mine threw a wedding for his son on his brothers farm. They had the food catered, tents, a band, etc and it looked quite formal from the pictures. The groom brought his dog, and the best part, they attached a video camera to the dog. It was quite entertaining to watch the video. The video camera was not the normal type, but some kind that you could attach to a bicycle. He said he had to make something to attach it to the dog, and it the camera did tend to fall to the side so the video was a bit tilted, but still great for some fun wedding memories from a dogs point of view.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

We brought one dog. Our little Pom we did not have our pup then. 

We got married on a beach it was just us the guy that married us and a witness. If we had a big wedding no I would not have the dogs but since we did a very privet beach wedding why not bring the pup.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I would *love* to have some professional photos of me, my boyfriend, and Dax... but he won't be at my wedding.

My dream wedding would be going to the courthouse with my boyfriend and then having a nice dinner together (ALONE) afterwards. Dogs aren't allowed in the courthouse or in most restaurants.

If I had a big ceremony (which I don't want) I would be super stressed out. If I'm stressing out and emotional- I don't want Dax there. Plus all of my guests would probably be forcibly petting him and trying to hug him- which he would tolerate but get stressed out by. Honestly a wedding isn't that important to me or I might be more upset that my dog couldn't be there.


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

As much as I love my dog, having her at my wedding would have been too much. It's a stressful enough day without having to worry about the dog. I could see if someone had a more informal wedding or in certain circumstances it would be okay, but not worth the stress. Just think, lots of people, very nice clothes, and a crazy dog not understanding what is going on....


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

No way would I bring my dogs. 

We had certain people appointed to be caring for our human children during the day....the only one that should have your full attention on your wedding day is your new spouse...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Not really sure why people think it has to be stressful or the dog would demand all of your attention. My husband brought our dog with him when he came and one of his good friends, who Mikko loves, held onto him and had treats for him. He sat with him for the ceremony, in the front row, so was near us but did not have to do anything. Then when we walked back down the aisle, we grabbed his leash and brought him with us and took pictures and then the same friend drove him home for us (we live about a mile away from where we were married). Mikko is very used to a crowd and knew most of the people there and is very well behaved. I wasn't stressed about anything that day and we are so happy he was there with us. We'll have those pictures forever.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

A different perspective....

I've been a pastor for nearly 20 years. I've done hundreds of weddings. With a very few (and very nice exceptions) weddings that include pets usually don't work out the way the couple envisioned. Don't misunderstand, when my wife and I re-new our vows in a few years (25th anniv) we'd love to include our dogs. However, experience has taught us that, for some reason, the dogs don't know its a wedding! 

I must admit, one of the nicest wedding I've ever officiated was in a park with a white GSD as the ring bearer. The dog had a small box (like a St. Bernard) around his neck. He sat perfectly the entire time and even "shook hands" with the best-man when he took the ring out of the box. Really cool!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

There's a reason they call weddings "your day" If your ideal wedding includes your pets, then have them go! 

For me personally I would not want to have to be thinking about my dog possibly being taunted by anyone, knocking over small children, getting loose, etc. Also alot of expensive clothing/equipment involved, strange people, etc. I guess I can just imagine waaaaay too much possibly going wrong!! Too much I would care not to be worrying about.


----------



## BigChiefServiceDog (Dec 18, 2011)

Easy one for me to answer.............
Love me, love my dog  LOL 
Besides, he has to come anyway. I've need of a Service dog but even so, I've had dog (a 200 pound Rottweiler), that would steal wallets from my dates pockets if he didnt' like them LOL They would get their wallet back, of course, but never come back. Except one That was many years ago  He's a new member of this forum now too (BigChiefsDad) <hugs>


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

ladyfreckles said:


> Question is in the title. If you were to get married (or when you did get married), would you want (or did you have) your dog to be there? If you're already married, tell us why you did or didn't bring your dog and share a story


If/when I were to get married, the wedding would be planned around the Hooligans, and well behaved canines of invited guests, being able to attend/participate (and I would never marry a man who didn't love dogs and agree with me as to the importance of them being invited to the festivities). :crazy:

:dancingtree:*Wishing you a very Merry Christmas!*


----------



## ShoshanaRVT (Dec 28, 2011)

We had a usher who was also assigned the official Beast Wrangler for the ceremony, but Boomer was thrilled to be the ring bearer!


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

I was in the USMC when we got married so it was only a courthouse wedding. We got the dogs the next day. When we have our actual wedding, they are going the be the ring bearers


----------

